# Pinfish and popping cork?



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't really fish the popping cork rig much and when I do, it's usually with shrimp. Taking my nephew with me tomorrow in some calmer backwaters away from the wind. I was just gonna fish artificials, but I put the trap out (one of Richie's...they're awesome!!) and I've got a load of small/medium size pinfish. I normally just freeline em or use a slip rig with them. For him, it probably would be easier to use the cork. Do pinfish do well under a popping cork?



Thanks everybody!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

I use them under a popping cork without any problem. Very helpfull on those really hot dog days of summer.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, but I always clip there dorsal and a little off ther tail fin w/ sissors and use a swivel, because they will twist your line bad sometimes. They like to swim around in circles and loops.


----------

